

Dead pixel in Google Earth - tobtoh
http://helmutsmits.nl/public-spaces/dead-pixel-in-google-earth
Visual artise, Helmut Smits from the Netherlands burnt a 3-foot by 3-foot square into some grass to create a visual prank for Google Earth - a dead pixel on your screen.<p>No coordinates are provided though - so good luck finding it!
======
Jun8
Funny, but it brings up the question: What is the resolution of the Google
Earth satellites? I had no idea. According to the Wikipedia article
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Earth#Resolution_and_acc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Earth#Resolution_and_accuracy)):

"This base imagery is 30m multispectral Landsat which is pansharpened with the
15m [panchromatic] Landsat imagery. However, Google is actively replacing this
base imagery with 2.5m SPOTImage imagery"

So, it's nowhere near 80cm. But if you read on, you see

"In some areas, local government jurisdictions have submitted more finely
gridded terrain models through the Map Content Partners program [44]. In March
2010, the County of Marin, just north of the Golden Gate Bridge by San
Francisco, California, published a 40 cm gridded terrain surface of 1425
square km through the program."

40cm, that's nearly unbelievable!

~~~
bigiain
The question "What is the resolution of the Google Earth satellites?" isn't
the whole story though. About a year and a half ago there was a quite widely
publicised event where Google were flying a light plane filled with cameras
over Sydney to take google map pictures.

I don't know if this image of my house is a satellite or plane photo:
[http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-33.904944,151.17401&z=21](http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-33.904944,151.17401&z=21)
but those two white rimmed black "squares" on the roof are skylights which are
pretty close to 80cm x 80cm. My guess is a single "dead pixel" on imagery at
that zoom would be maybe 8 or 10cm across.

[update: make that 3 years ago...
<http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2007/01/29/1169919256978.html> ]

~~~
mahmud
No satellite image can fully capture Newtown; Sydney's very own neighborhood
of hipsters and hobos, but also the most cultured and progressive. Nice
neighborhood man. Wish I was still there.

------
Raphael
So, what are the geo coordinates of this lawn?

------
sswam
funny idea, I like it

